
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Firefox - joker765
https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean
======
combio
Glad to see you back! Was it again adam's complaints getting you blocked?

BB is not as intuitive for me as github, I couldn't find where do you search
in all their repositories not only in your own. And their sourcetree thing
doesn't want to install by me for some reason.

~~~
joker765
No, BitBucket has some bugs indeed. But you can also clone the repo in GitHub
client. Btw BB's clone-link already contains 'git clone' in the front.

------
joker765
Refactored extension/add-on with lots of new sites, bug-fixes, add custom
sites and update-notification.

Liberated from GitHub, now on BitBucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-
firefox-c...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clean)

------
joker765
New Chrome-weblink (BitBucket): [https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-
paywalls-chrome-cl...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-
chrome-clean)

~~~
dr_kiszonka
The Android version requires installing the Yandex Browser. Does anybody know
if this browser is safe? Or at least on par with Chrome and Brave?

